# Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen



## StellaNor (14. März 2008)

*Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

*Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil´s Single Stage  Impressionen*


 Mit dem Erscheinen von Intels neuen Penryn-45-nm-CPUs und der Hoffnung auf deren großes Übertaktungspotenzial
bei gleichzeitig geringerer Abwärme, keimte in mir die Idee, endlich eine *Kompressorkühlung* (kurz *KoKü*) zuzulegen.
Bisherige Versuche der extremen Übertaktung fanden stets mit *DIce* *Trockenei*s  statt. Auf Dauer eine sehr
kostspielige Angelegenheit, denn die Anschaffung geeigneter *Pots* und ein paar Kilo Trockeneis machen schon fast
die Hälfte des Preises für eine einfache *Kompressorkühlung* aus.


 Für Extrem-Übertakter sind herkömmliche Kühllösungen, wie Luft- und Wasserkühler, noch nicht die erste Wahl.
Stattdessen setzen sie auf *Kompressorkühlungen* (Kühlschrankprinzip), *Trockeneiskühlung* (*DIce*, *DryIce*, *CO2*)
und im extremsten Fall kommt *flüssiger Stickstoff* (*LN2*, *Liquid Nitrogen*) zum Einsatz. Durch die immer kleiner werdenden
Dies und dadurch bedingt weniger Abwärme, dürfte sich der Trend von der extremsten Variante zur Nur-Kompressorkühlung
entwickeln. In absehbarer Zeit wird eine *KoKü* bereits ausreichend sein das Maximum an Übertaktungspotenzial aus einem
Prozessor herauszukitzeln. Eine *Single-Stage* ist die kleinste Variante unter den *KoKüs*. Sie basiert in der Regel auf einem
einzelnen Kompressor. Neben *Single-Stage-Varianten* existieren auch sogenannte *Cascaden* mit mindestens zwei
Kompressoren in Reihe und *Rotarys*, bei denen der Kompressor ein anderes Prinzip nutzt, als der normale Hubkolben-Kompressor.
Alle haben eines gemeinsam, sie kühlen mit frostigen Temperaturen *unter 0° Celsius* (SubZero).


 Solch extreme Kühlvarianten kann man nicht von der Stange kaufen. Sie müssen entweder selbst entwickelt und gebaut
werden, oder man lässt sie sich bauen. Ich habe mich für letzteres entschieden, fehlt es mir doch am Know-How
und den technischen Möglichkeiten -  zwei linke Hände tun ihr übriges. Kurzerhand nahm ich Kontakt zu bekannten
Größen im KoKü-Business auf, wie zum Beispiel Andrea (*Dimastech*), *Duniek* und *LittleDevil*. Alle drei fertigen
Kompressor-Kühllösungen auf Bestellung. *Dimastech* bietet seine Produkte zu festen Preisen an, während bei *Duniek
*und *LittleDevil* der Endpreis ausgehandelt werden muss. Ohne eine Zahl zu
nennen kann gesagt werden, dass alle preislich
sehr eng beieinander liegen. Nach zähen Verhandlungen habe ich mich
schließlich für eine sogenannte *Single-Stage-Lösung* von *LittleDevil* entschieden.


*LittleDevil* verspricht einen *Heatload von 250 Watt bei maximal -32° Celsius*. Ein durchaus üblicher Wert für einen
Kompressor dieser Größe und ausreichend, um selbst einem Quad Core auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Während der Bauphase
versorgt *LittleDevil* seine Kunden stets mit Updates in Bilderform, was den aktuellen Stand angeht. Auf diesem Weg war
ich jederzeit informiert und konnte die Entstehung meiner *KoKü* nahezu live verfolgen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Aufbau: *Nur wenige Komponenten bilden eine Kompressorkühlung*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Aufbau: *Der Kompressor wird mit Kühlmittel befüllt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Aufbau: *Finaler Test vor der Auslieferung:* *-32.2° Celsius bei einer Last von 250 Watt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Aufbau:* Bereit zum Verpacken*




 14 Tage später war es endlich soweit. Mit nicht enden wollenden Klingeln, früh morgens um 6 Uhr, holte mich der Paketdienst
frühzeitig aus dem Bett, drückte mir ein riesiges Paket in die Hand, das ich, noch wackelig auf den Beinen, kaum halten konnte
und verlangte meine Unterschrift. Meine Zeichen auf seinem Papier gebannt war ich froh schnellstmöglich wieder die wohlige
Wärme unter meiner Bettdecke zu spüren. An Schlaf war jedoch nicht mehr zu denken. Zu aufgeregt war ich und vor allem
neugierig. So entschied ich mich fürs Aufstehen und stürzte mich auf das Paket.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Impressionen am frühen Morgen: Das Paket




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Impressionen am frühen Morgen: Sicher verpackt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Impressionen am frühen Morgen: Single-Stage mit Zubehör





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Impressionen am frühen Morgen: Gehäuse  ich habe mich für ein Carbon-Placebo entschieden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Impressionen am frühen Morgen: Die Rückseite  die Kabel für den 12-Volt-Lüfter müssen noch angeschlossen werden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste Impressionen am frühen Morgen: Ein Blick ins Innere


----------



## StellaNor (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Es sollten jedoch noch ein paar Tage vergehen, bevor ich endlich die *Kompressorkühlung* in Betrieb nehmen konnte,
denn es Bedarf einiger Vorbereitungen wie z. B. eine gute Isolierung des Mainboards, schließlich arbeitet die KoKü bei
Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt. Der *Kondensationsbildung* (Wasserdampf bildet sich bei großen
Temperaturunterschieden zwischen zwei Elementen: hier die Umgebungsluft auf der einen Seite und die Minus-Temperaturen
des *Evaporators* auf der anderen Seite) ist vorzubeugen und eine unerlässliche Maßnahme rund um die zu kühlende
Komponente, sonst sind massive Defekte an Mainboard, CPU und anderer Hardware nicht auszuschließen und zwangsläufig die Folge.


 Nun gilt es also das Testsystem vorzubereiten und aufzubauen. *LittleDevil* liefert alle benötigten Teile, die zur Isolierung
des Mainboards benötigt werden. Zunächst muss die Rückseite des Motherboards isoliert werden. Anschließend wird
die *Backplate* mit den beiliegenden Schrauben versehen und angebaut. Die Vorderseite des Mainboards benötigt etwas mehr
Aufmerksamkeit, aber auch hierfür liegt geeignetes Material dem Paket bei. Es muss lediglich den Bedürfnissen entsprechend
angepasst werden.  


 Hier weitere Impressionen in Bildern zur Isolation und zum Systemaufbau:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbereitung des Mainboards: Asus Commando: Der Sockel wird sorgfältig isoliert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbereitung des Mainboards: Asus Commando: Intel E8400 im Sockel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbereitung des Mainboards: Asus Commando: Grafikkarte und Speicher eingebaut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbereitung des Mainboards: Asus Commando: Vaseline eignet sich ausgezeichnet, um Wasser fernzuhalten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbereitung des Mainboards: Asus Commando: Isolierung komplettiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorbereitung des Mainboards: Asus Commando: Der Evaporator ist aufgeschnallt




 Erste Tests habe ich mit einem *Intel P4 D520* Prozessor durchgeführt, so würde ein Komplettausfall bei eventuellen Fehlern
weniger weh tun. Auf beachtliche *5245.35 MHz* schaffte es der *Old* *School* *P4 520*, der bekanntlich ein immense Abwärme erzeugt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erster Test: *Intel P4 520 mit 5245.35 Mhz  leider nicht validiert*




 Die *Temperatur am* *Evaporator* pendelte sich beim Benchen auf maximale *-37° Celsius* ein. Eine abschließende Kontrolle
der Isolation zeigt keinerlei Kondensationsrückstände, so dass es endlich an das Benchen meines neuen *Intel E8400* gehen konnte.



*Das finale Testsystem*


 besteht jetzt aus folgenden Komponenten:
*Intel Core 2 Duo E8400*
*Asus Commando P965*
*2 GiByte Crucial Ballistix     PC2-5300 (DDR2-667)*
*Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP!     Edition*
*Samsung SP0411C 40 GiByte SATA     HDD mit Windows XP SP2 und Windows Server 2003*
*Maxtor 6V250F0 250 GiByte     SATA-2 HDD als Datendisk*
*Acer AL2216W 22 TFT Display*
*diverse Lüfter zur Kühlung     von South- und Northbridge, Spannungswandler und Speicher*
*Tagan PipeRock BZ 1100 Watt     Netzteil*
*Voltcraft K-101     Digital-Thermometer mit K-Type Fühler*
*Digitales Multimeter*
*LittleDevil Single Stage     Kompressorkühlung*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshot: *Das finale Testsystem auf dem Küchentisch*


----------



## StellaNor (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Leider hat mein internes LAN versagt. So konnte ich während des Benchens mit dem 3DMark 2006/2005 den ORB nicht nutzen
und den Score mit Screenshots festhalten  WLAN muss also her.  Als Möglichkeit blieb mir nur der Weg über die
gespeicherten XML-Daten an die erreichte Punktzahl zu gelangen. Etwas über *27.900 Punkte *stehen für den *3DMark 2005*
zu buche. Für die *2006er Variante* lag der erreichte Score bei mittleren *15.500 Punkten*, was eindeutig zu wenig, aber für
eine einzelne Grafikkarte mit einem Core 2 Duo nicht so schlecht ist. Die nächste Investition wird eine Quad Core sein, um für
3D-Benchmarks bessere Punktzahlen zu erzielen. Natürlich blieb ich von kleinen Rückschlägen während des Benchens nicht
verschont. Neben einem viel zu hohen *Vdroop* möchte ich nur kurz den *Hexenschuss* erwähnen, den ich mir beim Anheben
des Kompressors auf den Küchentisch zuzog. Noch heute laboriere ich daran..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *Kompressor kühlt die CPU-Temperatur herunter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *Noch ist die Idle-Temperatur von -48°C nicht erreicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *3DMark 2003: Mother of Nature in Aktion bei 5.064 Mhz @ -39.2°C*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *3DMark 2003: nahezu 48.000 Punkte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *270.929 Punkte im Aquamark3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *3DMark 2001: über 87.000 Punkte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *superPi 1m: sub 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Screenshot: *CPU-Z: 5328.29 Mhz Death Shot*




*Resümee*


 Der Umgang mit einer Kompressorkühlung ist denkbar einfach. Ist das Mainboard ersteinmal vorbereitet, lässt sich
 schnell zwischen meiner Wasserkühlung und der KoKü wechseln. Die Backplate mitsamt Schrauben braucht nicht gewechselt werden.
Innerhalb von 2 Minuten ist vom alltäglichen Betrieb auf
Benchbetrieb umgerüstet. Um dem hohen Vdroop des Asus Commando zu begegnen, muss ich einen kleinen Mod durchführen.
 Erst dann sind wirklich gute Zahlen zu erwarten. Für den Alltagsbetrieb ist die *Single-Stage* von *LittleDevil* defnitiv nicht
geeignet. Die Lautstärke des 220-Volt-Lüfters übertönt alles bisher gehörte. Noch bedarf es Trockeneis oder LN2, um wirklich
die Grenze des E8400 zu erreichen. Aber der Abstand zu einer einfachen Kompressorkühlung ist denkbar gering
(siehe auch hwbot.org). So werde ich in Zukunft vermutlich von Trockeneis absehen und das gesparte Geld in einen Quadcore investieren.

StellaNor


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Bisher nen genialer Thread Steffi  *SCNR*


----------



## StellaNor (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bisher nen genialer Thread Steffi  *SCNR*



Woah  Das uploaden ist ja sowas von komfortabel - gut Ding braucht Weile


----------



## qwz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Sehr interessant zu lesen. Weiter so


----------



## Kovsk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Schöne Kokü und nette Scores. Finde es gut zu wissen das es extreme Overclocker auch auf Weiblicher Seite gibt


----------



## Adrenalize (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Sehr schöner und interessanter Bericht!


----------



## McZonk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Los gehts:
Bilder: allererste Sahne
Bericht: ebenfalls 1A
Scores: Ich würde sagen: nicht von schlechten Eltern für nen DualCore und eine Single Karte.

Fazit: ich bin überwältigt 
Ganz großes Lob


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Spitze!! 
Ich müsste dir glatt einmal als Härtetest den D805 vorbeischicken.


----------



## StellaNor (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Bedanke mich gaaanz lieb bei Euch Allen für das Interesse 

@ Hyperhorn - das Angebot nehme ich an 

@ McZonk - danke Chris. Für die Top 20 reicht es so grade 

@ Adrenalize - danke. Freut mich wirklich, dass der Bericht Anklang findet.

@ Kovsk - dank dir. Mir sind namentlich mindestens zwei weitere bekannt 
Schade eigentlich nur, dass sich hier bei PCGHx so wenig "Extreme herumtreiben" - egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.

@ qwz - danke


----------



## Kovsk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Ja, ich war ja selbst mal sehr aktiv hier. Aber nach diversen Problemen, und vorallem der ansammlung an n00bs die als wieder die selben, und vorallem sinnlosen Fragen stellen, und sich dann net helfen lasse. Habe ichs hier aufgegeben, ich besuche hier zu 99% nurnoch den Extreme Bereich, ab und an lese ich mal wieder so nen tollen Thread unm zu lachen. Aber ich habs aufgegeben, irgendwie ist das auch schade, hat damals echt Spaß gemacht Jungs . Naja aber solange sich diese zustände net ändern werde ich wohl weiterhin bei der Awardfabrik meine Zeit verbringen.
Aber jetzt genug OT hier. Aber ich finds gut das jetzt mal alle auch meine Umstände hier kennen


----------



## maaaaatze (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Schöner beriht, macht spaß zu lesen. Und Super ergebnisse für einen Core 2 und eine 88GT.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Auch von mir ein Danke für diese sehr gelungenen Bilder und die dazu geschriebenen Texte. Ich wünsche gute Besserung deinem Rücken, damit wir Test und weitere Bilder bekommen.

Ach so leider scheine ich den Preis dieser schönen Kühlung überlesen zu haben, wäre sehr nett wenn du diesen mir noch mal mitteilen könntest.

Des weiteren interessiert es mich sehr, wie laut und wie viel Leistung diese Kühlung verbraucht? Wäre es etwas für 24/7 oder ist sie dafür nicht geschaffen.

mfg

Tom


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Echt genial 

Wie bekommst du die Vaseline danach eigentlich wieder runter?


----------



## StellaNor (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Danke für diese sehr gelungenen Bilder und die dazu geschriebenen Texte. Ich wünsche gute Besserung deinem Rücken, damit wir Test und weitere Bilder bekommen.
> 
> Ach so leider scheine ich den Preis dieser schönen Kühlung überlesen zu haben, wäre sehr nett wenn du diesen mir noch mal mitteilen könntest.
> 
> ...



Danke Tom 

Einen Preis kann ich nicht wirklich nennen. Wie im Text auch nachzulesen ist, wird der Preis mit den Erbauern idR verhandelt.
Irgendwo zwischen 450 bis 550 Euro sind aber realistisch 

Mein KoKü ist für 24/7 absolut ungeeignet. Zum Benchen musste ich in die Küche, damit ich nebenbei ungestört DSDS hören konnte 

Leistungsangaben kann ich noch nicht machen, werde das aber prüfen. Inzwischen kannst du gerne einen Blick auf
das Datenblatt des Kompressors werfen. Dort finden sich entsprechende Tabellen.


----------



## StellaNor (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Echt genial
> 
> Wie bekommst du die Vaseline danach eigentlich wieder runter?



Danke 
Vaseline ist Wasserlöslich


----------



## Tommy_Lee (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Danke damit habe ich eine Vorstellung.

mfg

Tom


----------



## blueman (15. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Super Bericht muss ich sagen. Die Bilder sind auch superspitze!!! Weiter so


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Super schönes Teil und super Ergebnisse 
Aber ich glaub ich seh doppelt... oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine , allerdings habe ich das Carbontape selber draufgemacht, vorher war sie schwarz. 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## StellaNor (16. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Danke für das Bild - sieht gut aus 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, Carbon-Placebo -also auch bei mir aufgeklebt.


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Wie bist denn so mit der Kühlung zufrieden?
Hab noch ne etwas schwächere (bzw magerer abgestimmt (-33.5@215w))
Könnte sie noch auf rd. -32@245w tunen lassen (also so wie deine), aber das brauch ich momentan eigentlich nicht.
Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil, nur die Backplate ist noch eine aus Plastik und somit nicht ganz so gut zu verbauen mit Case wie deine aus Metall, aber das ist kein großes Problem


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Sehr zufrieden 
Für den kleinen E8400 schon fast zuviel, denn mit WaKü konnte ich auch bei annähernd
5 GHz 3D-benchen. Ich hoffe irgendwann einen Yorkfield in die Finger zu bekommen, erst
dann dürfte der Kompressor seine Grenzen erreicht haben.


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Nen kleinen E8400er hätte ich auch gerne, hab momentan nen Q6600 der sehr (:X) bescheiden geht (4ghz @ 1.47v) und ab 465 ist dann auch schon die FSB Wall 
Hab bei den Settings (1.47v + 4ghz) immer noch -39,4°C am Evap, also noch Luft (nur die blöde CPU macht zu ).
Wie lange haste deine denn schon?
Meine müsste ich seit November (glaub ich) haben.
Ich wünsch dir noch viel Freude mit deiner Kühlung


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Meine KoKü ist nahezu jungfräulich mit gut 3 Wochen, aber nur für drei Sessions in Betrieb gehabt. Das größte Problem
für mich ist das Gewicht des Kompressors. Zunächst muss ich einen geeigneten dauerhaften Platz schaffen, dann
werde ich sie öfters in Betrieb nehmen.
Für morgen hat Biostar mir die Rücksendung meines TP35 angekündigt. Auf jeden Fall ein Grund alle Benches nochmal
neu zu fahren


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Meine läuft täglich mitm Q6600er.
Also ich bin der Meinung: Einmal Kokü, immer Kokü (wenn es keinen wichtigen Grund gibt, bei dem man das schöne Teil leider hergeben muss).
Sie (  ) steht momentan unter meinem Case, also hab ich keine großen Platzprobleme
Bin ja auch noch jung und kann die Kühlung zur Not mal zur Seite stellen, aber das sollte eigentlich nicht so häufig vorkommen. ^^
Bin dann mal gespannt in den nächsten Tagen, ob es dann hier im Thread neue Ergebnisse gibt


----------



## Overlocked (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Super Bericht, vor allem gute Bilder und Übertaktungsversuche


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Danke für das Feedback. Hat auch super viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## maaaaatze (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Jo, hat mir auf spaß gemacht das zu lesen. Freu mich auch schon drauf wenn du mal nen Yorkfield hast zum Ocen. Und hoffentlich gehts deim Rücken bald wieder besser.

Und noch Gratz das jetzt Mod bist  und für die Main


----------



## Mike1 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Wenn das einzig laute der eine Lüfter da vorne ist, dann könnte man so eine KoKü doch einfach alltagstauglich machen, oder? Einzig der hohe Stromverbrauch ist blöd. (wie hoch ist er denn, bei dir, StellaNor?)


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

@ maaatze - Danke 

@ Mike1 - Selbstverständlich ist es möglich die Kühlung nach Umbaumaßnahmen auch leiser zu bekommen.
Mit der Vapochill von Asetek z. B. gibt es solch ein System auch zu kaufen.
Den Stromverbrauch habe ich nicht gemessen, werde ich aber in Kürze nachliefern.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Mal wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht von dir 
und auch beachtliche Ergebnisse.
Wenn du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest, würde ich mal mit meinen Celeron verbei kommen, wenn der nämlich friert, dann schafft der mit 1,33 Volt 3,6GHz daist noch Platz nach oben 
Naja ich bin auf jedenfall mal auf deine nächsten Ergebnisse gespannt. 
Vieleicht bittest du einfach das nächste mal irgendeinen netten Herr dir die KoKü zu schleppen, da machst du dir nicht weiter dein Rücken kaputt.
Nadann deinen Rücken ne gute Besserung und happy Benching^^

MFG


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Ich bin von diesem Bericht auch absolut begeistert... 

Ich habe jedoch eine Frage.

Wie hast du die Gewindebolzen am Mainboard festbekommen?

Hab etwas ähnliches vor, wie du, jedoch liegt der reiz bei mir am selber bauen. Das ocen wäre für mich eher die nebensache. 

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich genau damit vor habe kann ich noch nicht hundert pro sagen... ich muss mal sehen... 

Die Leistung von deiner Kokü wird mein Kompressor zwar mit Sicherheit nicht erreichen. Ich geh zu dem mal stark davon aus das dein Kompressor um die 100 bis 200 Euro kosten würde. Der Verflüssiger und der Rest deiner Anlage würde ich auf ca. 400  schätzen mehr wirst vielleicht auch nicht gezahlt haben wobei mich der Preis mal interessieren würde.

Sollte ich damit weiter kommen werde ich selbstverständlich nen Thread dazu aufmachen.


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Mitm Stromverbrauch kann ich dir auch aushelfen 
Meine lutscht rd. 230w aus der Steckdose.
Habe schon mit einen paar Leuten gesprochen, wie man die leiser bekommt und den 230v Lüfter austauscht.
Dazu braucht man von Reichelt ein kleines Netzteil und 2x 12v Lüffis

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQAR8AABa7qmM8df7c9e283b76bbc329d6fb1eb37aa43

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...E&l1=Cooling&l2=Geh%E4usel%FCfter&l3=Standard

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...E&l1=Cooling&l2=Geh%E4usel%FCfter&l3=Standard


----------



## Sugave (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Muss sagen sieht absolut super aus! Auch die KoKü von LittleDevil sieht ja erstklassig aus! Also besser bauen kann man das ja nicht mehr! 

Kannst du aber noch kurz stellung nehmen wieso das nicht 24/7 fähig ist? Nur wegen der Lautstärke? Oder hats da noch andere Nachteile wie Stromverbrauch oder so?


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Ja der Stromverbrauch solcher Anlagen ist enorm... leider.


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Meine Läuft jeden Tag (zwar nicht die Nacht durch, aber Tagsüber läuft die in meinem normalen Rechner).
Ich hab keinerlei Probleme die so laufen zu lassen, nur die Lautstärke ist relativ hoch und 230-250w aus der Steckdose sind ja auch nich wenig.

@Black_Beetle:
Was hast für nen Verdichter genommen und was soll für Kältemittel rein?
Hast ne etwas umständliche Rohrführung, aber sonst siehts gut aus


----------



## Mike1 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Warum ist der Stromverbrauch so enorm? Das bisschen Komprimieren kann doch nicht so viel Leistung fressen oO


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Super geiler Bericht  War sehr interessant zu lesen und ich bin echt neidisch *gg*

PS: wenn ich meinen Vater dazu überredet hab sich nen neuen Prozzi fürn Server zu holen, dann bekommst du meinen D805 zu testzwecken und kannst den treten wie du willst  
PPS: Hab den mit Luftkühlung bis 4ghz stabil gebracht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

mhm, ich hatte mal die schnapsidee den kompressor aus kühlschrank herzunehmen...hab ich dann doch nicht gemacht. kann auch gewaltig nach hinten losgehen.

genialer bericht übrigens. kann es sein, dass eine highest-end wakü auch nicht gerade um welten billiger ist?


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Danke für die Blumen 
Freue mich wirklich, wenn euch das Lesen und der Inhalt gefällt, auch wenn es sich um eher extreme Kühlmethoden und damit wenig alltägliches handelt.

Ha, der kleine 520 war schon nicht schlecht und noch nicht ausgereizt. Mit einem 805, der glaube ich nur einen FSB von 133 MHz hat, sollten vielleicht 5,3 oder 5,4 GHz drin sein - also 100% OC


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Bevor ich die Kokü hatte, hatte ich noch nen Pentium D 945, den hätte ich gern mal mit meiner Kokü getreten 
Max CPU-Z unter Wakü: 5.54ghz
Max SuperPI 1M: 5452mhz (23,78s mit einem ungetweakten Windows (hatte da noch net sooo viel Ahnung vom Tweaken^^))
Der 805er hat nen 133er FSB, allerdings werden dort wohl kaum 5.3 oder 5.4ghz drin sein, da der schon enorm heizt und man aufgrund einer Kokü + weiterem Tweaking keine 1.4ghz mehr herrausbekommt bei dem Smithfield.


----------



## schneiderbernd (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Sagt mal-kann man irgendwo erfahren was genau für welche Teile und eben alles bei einer Kokü verwendet wird?? Da mir die zu teuer sind hat sich mein Vater das Handwerk Genie überhaupt,bereit erklärt mir so ein Teil zu bauen mit seinem Kumpel-er meint vom Prinzip ist das sehr einfach-er mußte nur wissen was alles so verwendet wird und bräuchte ein paar Maße!


----------



## Patrickclouds (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

schau mal auf http://www.extremecooling.net dann sollten deine fragen eigentlich geklärt sein


----------



## schneiderbernd (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> schau mal auf http://www.extremecooling.net dann sollten deine fragen eigentlich geklärt sein


oh danke,sowas habe ich gesucht!


----------



## schitzophren (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Gehäuse is von Lechuck oder??


----------



## -HwX- bl1zZ (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Das Case von StellaNor und mir?
Nein ist nen LittleDevil Case


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Absolut erste Sahne - der Bericht *Hutzieh*

Macht Lust auf mehr....


----------



## StellaNor (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Danke Bumblebee


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Ja finde ich auch toll-vorallem die Art des Berichtens-da mischt die weibliche Gründlichkeit mit,sehr toll,sehr verständlich,macht Spass zu lesen...und absolut super Ergebnisse-Neid!!1A
Bin gespannt wann denn meine Kokü kommt und ob die auch hält was sie verspricht-ne neue war leider nicht drin!


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Was für eine hast du dir gekauft?


----------



## StellaNor (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

@ schneiderbernd - danke *rotwerd* 
Zur Gründlichkeit sag ich mal besser nichts, aber wenns verständlich ist, umso besser, denn für euch hab ichs ja geschrieben 

Bin gespannt auf erste Tests von dir, vielleicht gibt es schon ein paar Bilder?


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



StellaNor schrieb:


> @ schneiderbernd - danke *rotwerd*
> Zur Gründlichkeit sag ich mal besser nichts, aber wenns verständlich ist, umso besser, denn für euch hab ichs ja geschrieben
> 
> Bin gespannt auf erste Tests von dir, vielleicht gibt es schon ein paar Bilder?


Jop,hier mal die ersten:
Also ich habe ein paar Berliner gefunden die nen Pot und alles zugehörige haben,wollen uns in kürze treffen für ne Session,da kommt die Kokü gerade recht für die Grakas-zumindest im Einzelkarten Bench geht da bestimmt was-CPU auf Eis-GPU Kaskade!
Bin mal gespannt-da bekomme ich dann hoffentlich raus was mein QX wirklich kann!


----------



## Kovsk (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

In Berlin? Etwa KvD und Freakezoit? Ich kenne da auch einige, die hängen in der Awardfabrik rum, KvD ist sogar hier gereggt 
Und mal so aus Interesse, du bist in AF unter "lizardking78" unterwegs oder?


----------



## Tommy_Lee (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

LoL bin auch gerade am Durchfragen wo was wer. KvD hat derzeit gerade anscheinet was zu tun, melde sich nicht.

Würde wieder die Fotos übernehmen, nice wäre es aber auch wenn jemand ein kleinen Video drehen könnte. Da mein Geld aber derzeit für Q9450 und ^^ so weiter drauf geht, kann ich mir derzeit keine Kaufen.

Also die Verantwortlichen, bitte mal melden.

mfg

Tom


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Kovsk schrieb:


> In Berlin? Etwa KvD und Freakezoit? Ich kenne da auch einige, die hängen in der Awardfabrik rum, KvD ist sogar hier gereggt
> Und mal so aus Interesse, du bist in AF unter "lizardking78" unterwegs oder?


Jop KvD,er macht bei Award einen Thread auf um zu sehen wer alles kommt und wann,wie,wo!
Oh das wird bestimmt geil!
Am geilsten wären ja Michaels Sachen+Box


----------



## Kovsk (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Der Michal wird net kommen  Aber mit KvD machts schon Spaß, btw siehst du ihn auf meinem Ava


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Der Michal wird net kommen  Aber mit KvD machts schon Spaß, btw siehst du ihn auf meinem Ava


ja der kommt nicht;( aber ich denke auch ohne Micha werden wir Rocken-zumindest gute Hardware ist vorhanden!


----------



## Kovsk (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Also mit No_Name, brauch man bei sowas net rechnen  Auch wenns sich dumm anhört, der bencht in ner anderen Liga, wenn er mal mit Leuten so richtig zusammen bencht, dann mit Otterauge, Stummerwinter oder Joe_cool , zu so ner kleinen Stadtsession brauch man ihn net erwarten


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Also mit No_Name, brauch man bei sowas net rechnen  Auch wenns sich dumm anhört, der bencht in ner anderen Liga, wenn er mal mit Leuten so richtig zusammen bencht, dann mit Otterauge, Stummerwinter oder Joe_cool , zu so ner kleinen Stadtsession brauch man ihn net erwarten


Naja das habe ich auch nicht erwartet-nun dann schlagen wir Ihn mal kurz,dann will er vielleicht mit uns Benchen


----------



## KvD (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Also die Verantwortlichen, bitte mal melden.



meld^^


bringste di Kokü auch mit schneiderbernd?


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



KvD schrieb:


> meld^^
> 
> 
> bringste di Kokü auch mit schneiderbernd?


wenn ich die dann schon habe klar-wird noch umgebaut!


----------



## KvD (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

wann wirdse denn fertig?^^


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



KvD schrieb:


> wann wirdse denn fertig?^^


keine Ahnung habe noch keine Nachricht bekommen;(


----------



## Tommy_Lee (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Nachricht: Man sollte nie auf etwas Warten, selbst ist der Mensch.  Frag einfach mal nach, die können dir was sagen, oder vielleicht Mutmassen.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Stefan010796 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Entschuldige falls ich es überlesen haben sollte , aber wo kann man so eine Kompressorkühlung kaufen?!
Ich habe schon ewigkeiten das Internet durchforstet bis ich durch einen Zufall hier drauf gestoßen bin


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*



Stefan010796 schrieb:


> Entschuldige falls ich es überlesen haben sollte , aber wo kann man so eine Kompressorkühlung kaufen?!
> Ich habe schon ewigkeiten das Internet durchforstet bis ich durch einen Zufall hier drauf gestoßen bin


 Da hast du aber mal wieder eine Threadleiche ausgegraben...
Hier kann man eine kaufen -> LD PC-V2 Phase Change - LD Cooling Computer Cases


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Kannst dir auch mal dieses Thema anschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...stech-single-stage-bestellen-erfahrungen.html


----------



## Stefan010796 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

Danke euch allen


----------



## 90210 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: LittleDevil Single Stage  Impressionen*

einfach nur Cool


----------

